# Smart meters not so clever about privacy, researchers find



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Researchers at the University of South Carolina have discovered that some types of electricity meter are broadcasting unencrypted information that, with the right software, would enable eavesdroppers to determine whether you're at home.


Here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No good news to hear.

Wait and see what happens when they hack into the smart grid and shut everyone down.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Maybe the Smart Grid ain't so smart after all...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

A whole lot of others think it's bad. 
*
National security threat: hacking the smart grid*
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4370478/National-security-threat--hacking-the-smart-grid
*Maker of Smart-Grid Control Software Hacked*
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/09/scada-vendor-telvent-hacked/

So this is not good.


----------

